
Show HN: Analysis of S3 performance from every EC2 instance type - DVassallo
https://gumroad.com/l/s3benchmark
======
nwrk
Umm, looking at the comments, is it really that bad charging for your hard
work ?

I would encourage OP to setup nice landing page and perhaps pivot to some
service if viable. Ie. [https://www.cdnperf.com/](https://www.cdnperf.com/)

Put the page back and all the best with sales.

------
verdverm
It's kind of faux pas to show hn something you posted elsewhere and are
charging $10 for.

We really can't see anything

~~~
DVassallo
There's a 45s demo video on the Gumroad page. The $10 is for the full results
and the spreadsheet to analyze it. I've only published a summary of the
results on GitHub, along with the benchmarking tool.

------
dekhn
This is really bad; don't advertise your $10 excel spreadsheet on Hacker News.

~~~
DVassallo
Is a paid product against the Show HN guidelines?

